# Really old water heaters....need help.



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Replaced a water heater today manufactured by M.M. Hedges Mfg CO. Serial number is 21037. Model is E-30-S. It also had a Mertland emblem on it.

Also did a Thermador Electrical Manufacturing water heater. Catalog number is D31G and serial is 34282.

The Thermador shell broke open....definently asbestos. Interestingly enough that both water heaters had the electricity shutoff on Friday and the water was still warm today, 4 days later.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Replaced a water heater today manufactured by M.M. Hedges Mfg CO. Serial number is 21037. Model is E-30-S. It also had a Mertland emblem on it.
> 
> Also did a Thermador Electrical Manufacturing water heater. Catalog number is D31G and serial is 34282.
> 
> The Thermador shell broke open....definently asbestos. Interestingly enough that both water heaters had the electricity shutoff on Friday and the water was still warm today, 4 days later.


Asbestos was good insulation for sure...
With that shell open the disposal just got a little more expensive...

Hmmm maybe some duct tape and....:whistling2:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you in the land of UPC.

In Illinois, when a licensed plumber finds "asbestos" we in no way or shape may disturb it. We must call in a "has-mat" company for the abatement first, then when finished may complete our work.

Failure to do so could initiate a minimum $10,000.00 fine, and if in a public building may impose a further fine of up to thousands per person affected, lord help you if it would be in a school.

Bad stuff to work with, your taking on a huge liability by not following hazard material protocol. Unless you don't address it up yonder......


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my buddies in hazmat owed me a favor and picked it up for me.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Gan- You are absolutely correct, as in my state also. The fact is though they have made a major issue out of something that if done properly, causes no danger. Years and years ago, before all the asbestos regs, we would have a pancake boiler coated in it. We would wet it down, peel it off into thick garbage bags (wearing masks of course) and take them to the dump. I do believe that it is a dangerous substance due to long term exposure and should not be put into a landfill. Though some of these abatement companies are nailing people for insane amounts of money for 20 feet of pipe with asbestos on on it. I realize it is expensive for them to dispose of, but all the procedures, with showers and fans to capture , etc. I would never take the chance of messing with it today. As you mentioned, the fines are big time !!


----------

